# Anyone's Dog NOT Scared Of Fireworks?



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Indi has never been scared of fireworks. I am not sure if it is because she was born a week before bonfire night (although she shouldn't have really been able to hear them then anyway) or because we took her to the shotgun range as a pup, or just that she isn't scare dof them, but she just isn't. (Thankfully)

I was worried the other two might be scared, as this is their first bonfire night (well, Connie was 2 1/2 weeks old last time). However, fireworks went off a couple of gardens away on Friday, and they were fine. In fact, Connie was stood looking out of the glass in the back door to get a better look! 

Anyone elses dog the same?


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

My beau wasnt fazed either


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Morning Jackson

Digby doesn't seem bothered by them at all.

I wondered whether he may be but hasn't even moved when they've been going off. 

My OH said when he was out in the back garden last night, there were some fairly loud ones being set off nearby, and all he did was look round, but didn't bark or bother at all.

Sal
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Jackson, Lily is not fazed by them at all. Infact she just looks to 'see' where they are coming from. Maybe it is an inbred trait of the breed ie used to gunshot etc.

My wee Heinz is not afraid either though. But then we host a firework party every 5th November so probs used to it.


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

Shawnee isnt scared of them either - she looks round if there's a big bang but ignores them otherwise


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 4, 2008)

Belle isn't bothered and Kingsley got his first real test last night and seemed completely fine with them (possibly because his new big sis was so laid back she was practically asleep ?  ) . They didn't even seem phased when I opened the curtain for a sneaky peek!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine are not bothered about fireworks either, they do look at the lights off them but thats all, then carry on with what they are doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

My two couldn't care less,they might occassionly lift there heads up and that's about it.


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds daft but my dog got excited when he heard fireworks. He was a staffie x lab and he would run to the door and back looking at me...at first I thought he was afraid of them. Later on when the main display had stopped I let him out to the toilet...then someone close by started letting them off...he jumped up at the gate and watched them...I was a bit worried about the banging noises and covered his ears a bit to try and muffle some of the sound....after that he always ran to the window to look out and see if he could see them if he heard a banging noise...obviously he associated the fireworks with something positive...maybe it was the attention I gave him when he was a puppy and showed him the fireworks out of the window...he was such a daft dog though...I bet he would have tried to chase them if he got the chance


----------



## LJC (Sep 22, 2008)

Not only was this Megs first weekend with us, but it just had to be one with lots of fireworks. Shouldn't have worried really. She didn't bother at all - not even to look up. Think that would have taken far too much effort. Shes way too laid back to react I think


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

max sits with me watching them.but he is used to gunshots


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

someone on our street was letting fireworks off last night & 2 of my huskies were sat watching on the patio


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> someone on our street was letting fireworks off last night & 2 of my huskies were sat watching on the patio


nice looking dogs


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Our previous GSD, Zak, was never bothered about loud bangs since we completely ignored them when he was a puppy.

We took Luika to Bournemouth in the summer, during which time the air festival was on. He didn't bat an eyelid.

Luika is now 7 1/2 months, and did get spooked last night in the garden, when a ruddy great firework went off in an adjacent house. We ignored it though, and he settled down very quickly.

However, ignoring loud noises does not also work, since our first GSD was terrified of them, and would quite literally quake in his paws, bless him.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine doesnt seem bothered at all by the noise of fire works. But i wouldnt test it by walking him with fire works around. Theres not much really bothers himunless im late with his dinner......


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Naz isnt fazed by fireworks - we got him 3 weeks before bonfire night 2 years ago. On the night we were meant to be going to watch some fireworks at a friends so we decided to take him along instead of leaving him alone. He wasnt bothered about them at all. 
Mia was 6 months old when she first experienced fireworks - she went to her bed and cried - she was really scared, Naz went over to her and sat with her (as if to comfort her) and then she seemed fine. This year will be her 2nd bonfire night and so far she hasnt seemed bothered by the fireworks going off outside. Maybe she knows Naz will protect her


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

PoppyLily said:


> Naz isnt fazed by fireworks - we got him 3 weeks before bonfire night 2 years ago. On the night we were meant to be going to watch some fireworks at a friends so we decided to take him along instead of leaving him alone. He wasnt bothered about them at all.
> Mia was 6 months old when she first experienced fireworks - she went to her bed and cried - she was really scared, Naz went over to her and sat with her (as if to comfort her) and then she seemed fine. This year will be her 2nd bonfire night and so far she hasnt seemed bothered by the fireworks going off outside. Maybe she knows Naz will protect her


What a lovely post :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I think fireworks are the one thing cassie isnt scared off,


----------



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

We've had a few go off since we picked Renji up and he's not bothered by them at all. Bodes well


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Logan doesn't seem to bother at all except he obviously doesn't like the sound a rocket makes as it shoots into the air, but he doesn't run and hide or anything, he just flinches a bit.

Piper (touch wood) doesn't seem to notice anything at all, although we'll have a better idea come Bonfire night because we haven't had loads round here yet.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bobby sat and watched them at the kitchen door on Saturday eve.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Chance has never really been scared by much, but at 4 months old I walked her afetr puppy class and we heard some fireworks go off. She went low, ran round then set off for home. The fireworks soon stopped and she was fine once inside.

However, she is now 6 months and on most walks this week we have heard a few and she has simply looked up at them and carried on as if nothing had happened. I think I'll be staying in on the 5th though.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Neither of mine turned a hair


----------



## Sistermoonbeam (Nov 3, 2008)

My eldest Cairn, Max, 9, is not scared of them, which is strange as she is scared of her own shadow! But our brave youngest, Cassie, 2, is not so much scared but gets very, very, very agitated at them and tenses up and barks solidly at them, i guess that is a form of fear. Anyone use DAP?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Our dogs aren't apart from Bess.

They are trained to the gun, so fire wroks is nothing when you have about 5 shotguns go off right above you.


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Kaiser doesn't like them. He stands and barks when he hears the loud ones


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Zipper's not bothered when we are out for our walk and we hear a few go off - but if he hears them out the back of the house he will run to the garden and bark, but I think he is defending his patch from the noisy invaders


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Duke is not fazed by them. We haven't stopped our evening walks and fireworks have been shooting off just in front of us (in peoples front gardens).


Sue


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Kira has been absolutely petrified of fireworks since i brought her back to the UK and I have come to hate them with a passion. I don't mean to be a party pooper, I really don't. I would quite happily deal with it if it was only one or two nights a year, but you really have no way of knowing when or where they might go off and it makes me furious.

However, this year I found that putting the telly up really loud seemed to solve the problem and it's because she's nearly 13 now and is going deaf 

Neither my younger dog nor my cat give a hoot though


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tizer was trying to chase the fireworks on halloween night.


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

Archie's petrified of them, since last year. Last year one blew off right above our garden which scared him so much, I thought he'll jump out of his skin, bless him. Since he's scared of fireworks and it don't matter how far or near they are he's shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

mine dont even take notice of the fireworks exploding  they are too busy with other things


----------

